# not seeing rabbits



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

took my hounds out to one of the spots I always do good in before deer gun season came in, and I just got back from taking them to a new spot today . (belmont county public land) never jumped a rabbit both time's. any one else not seeing rabbits.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

pkent said:


> took my hounds out to one of the spots I always do good in before deer gun season came in, and I just got back from taking them to a new spot today . (belmont county public land) never jumped a rabbit both time's. any one else not seeing rabbits.


See sign of coyotes?


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Not too many bees either. I read the cause of that is pesticides and microwave towers.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Train those hounds to drive coyotes. Then shoot as many as you can


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

Ten Bears said:


> See sign of coyotes?


yes, always coyotes in the area. just hope its not Rabbit hemorrhagic disease virus.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Someone better tell the rabbits in my backyard in Plain Township (Stark Cty.) they’re not supposed to be here.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

pkent said:


> took my hounds out to one of the spots I always do good in before deer gun season came in, and I just got back from taking them to a new spot today . (belmont county public land) never jumped a rabbit both time's. any one else not seeing rabbits.


I sent you a PM...hopefully it went thru


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I saw the most rabbits that I've ever seen this spring and summer around our property in Central Ohio. They've been thinned out to normal numbers now, but I'm still seeing them pretty regular.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

joekacz said:


> I sent you a PM...hopefully it went thru


did not get pm.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

pkent said:


> did not get pm.


PM’d you again…let me know


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

On public I know a lot of the spots I hunt go in waves. Sometimes year after year they produce and some years there just arnt any to be found. Unfortunate but just the way it goes these days. I'm always out looking for new spots, just have to rotate and mix them up. Every year they all seem to be different.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Took out the first load of manure today around 10:30. Jumped three rabbits out of a alfalfa field along the lane. Plenty here in Stark county.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I live in the country and I haven't seen a rabbit in years around my place used to alot of rabbits here .You would always see baby bunnies crossing the road but the yotes are thick Athens county


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

To many predators


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Unless you run dogs or dig into the brush your not gonna see rabbits. 
The biggest problem with rabbit population is loss of habitat with the #2 problem being predators . But ,if they have enough good habitat they can evade predation better . 

Rabbits also have cycling population . So it's not consistent annually . Hopefully the areas you've hunted in the past pick up next yr . In the meantime try to get out and locate good cover and see if you can gain access . It's always worthwhile to check areas a day or two after a snow for tracks and droppings . If they're around they'll leave sign.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

joekacz said:


> PM’d you again…let me know


 thanks joekacz Got PM. Im retired and have beagles, so if you ever want to do a rabbit hunt out that way just let me know. thanks again!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

pkent said:


> thanks joekacz Got PM. Im retired and have beagles, so if you ever want to do a rabbit hunt out that way just let me know. thanks again!


My friend works at the Cleveland Clinic late hours…when I will see him at home I’ll ask him for some specific areas that they jumped those bunnies…thanks for the offer…use to have beagle dawgs…miss the singing of them hounds…my walking is still limited due to major back surgery last January but it’s getting better daily…gonna do a preserve hunt soon with my son and see how I handle the field…don’t be surprised if I take you up on your offer…good luck with the bunny hunt…Joe


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

We are loaded with rabbits in central Ohio, better than most any year in the past 10 or so. They're in the yard, dodging cars on the road, & can't get away from them while pheasant hunting. They are cyclical though & we may just be at the peak.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Cats! It’s hard to drive anywhere and not see a few. I'm Sure they outnumber the yotes too.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Uglystix said:


> Cats! It’s hard to drive anywhere and not see a few. I'm Sure they outnumber the yotes too.


This is the ONLY benefit to high coyote numbers. Less feral cats. We seen the least amount of feral cats this year but the most amount of coyotes. Double edged sword really


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Took a semi back to a neighbor last night that I had rented to help with harvest. Kicked up a bunny who promptly ran to the driveway and anchored himself down. We had to stop the truck as we were leaving. I got out, walked up to him, reached down and pet him twice before he wigged out and took off. Never had that happen with a full grown bunny before.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Moo Juice said:


> Took a semi back to a neighbor last night that I had rented to help with harvest. Kicked up a bunny who promptly ran to the driveway and anchored himself down. We had to stop the truck as we were leaving. I got out, walked up to him, reached down and pet him twice before he wigged out and took off. Never had that happen with a full grown bunny before.


That’s funny.

When I first moved to my house near Berlin, someone released a bunch of domestic rabbits. There were probably 10 or 12 that became feral. Big fat ones too. They eventually thinned over 5 years to none. They would eat from you hands.


----------

